# StubbyDog's Rescue Dog of the Week



## StubbyDog (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey everyone, my name is Ortega! I'm a 4 year old female and I love, love, love my toys! The shelter workers think I'd be a GREAT agility dog, if someone could just give me the chance! I love my little stuffed babies, my balls, and frisbees, I could go all day if you let me! I even LOVE water too! I would also make a great jogging partner, but I know when it's time to settle down and cuddle. Lets face it, I'm pretty much all around the perfect dog! I've been at the shelter for 6 months, and I'm growing impatient, I know there is a wonderful family out there for me, they just haven't found me yet! I am currently in Central Florida, so if you are interested in me, please contact [email protected] for more information about me!

To see more great StubbyDogs visit our Facebook page @ http://www.facebook.com/stubbydogs


----------

